
Ask HN: Amazon Vancouver SDE salary ranges? - haidrali
What are the salary ranges for software development engineers in Amazon Vancouver, I heard that salaries in Amazon Vancouver are pretty low as compared to Amazon Seattle, despite being just 200 KM separated
======
pinewurst
Vancouver SDE salaries are _much_ lower than Seattle SDE salaries in general,
and are even low-ish for Canada.

------
vkaku
Based on actual people I know:

SDE 1 ~100-140k SDE 2 ~115-160k [Overlap] SDE 3 ~180-240k

~~~
haidrali
Is this USD or CAD ?

